# High protein sandwich fillings..



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Getting pretty sick of eating the same sandwich fillings during the day at work, especially as they all include mayonnaise:

Tinned tuna with mayonnaise

Boiled, diced chicken breast with mayonnaise

Egg mayonnaise

Thinking that maybe adding lettuce, tomatoes etc might offer some variety... What else do you eat?


----------



## Hercules Faz (Jan 16, 2012)

mince


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

A chicken.

Try some tuna and mayo with omegas in it ... works with chicken too.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't normally eat bread tbh. My lunch is either chicken and mayo, hot chicken from tesco deli counter or maybe canned fish (tuna or mackerel)


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

My sandwiches are usually tuna mayo with diced red pepper mixed in and lettuce leaves. Not a lot you can add to egg mayonaise really. Really just alternate the veg that goes with the tuna and chicken


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I eat a $hit load of tuna, turkey or chicken sandwiches. I find as well as adding salad, i use a lot of low fat dressings rather than just mayo.

You can spice them up no end.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

tuna


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tuna, chicken, turkey, ham, eggs, steak, beef.


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Some good ideas lads, will definitely add some different veggies in.



Hercules Faz said:


> mince


Really like the sound of this, but how the fcuk do you eat it without it p1ssing out every where?! :tongue:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Different spices and sauces on your chicken/turkey. Get some low cal tikka or some sweet thai chilli etc.


----------

